# Attention men and bone mass.............



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid hormone status within the physiological range affects bone mass and density in healthy men at the age of peak bone mass.

http://www.eje.org/cgi/content/abstract/EJE-10-1113v1


----------

